# Whats with these fake credit card calls?



## a_medico (Jan 26, 2013)

So I have been receiving these calls which claim to be from so and so bank and wants me to pay the credit back, which I never borrowed. I never use credit card. It doesn't take long time to figure that they are fake. So if don't tend to listen to them, they get rude. Then the guy says, I'll call your relatives and they call them. They have your mobile number, landline number, relatives number etc etc

And I know I am not the only person in the world to have received this. I have blocked their calls by using various android applications. 

My point is, why are they so persistent? After having enough conversations, they very well know that I know they are fake and wont be making any payment. Still they keep on calling on daily basis. Almost since a month. How do they gain from this? I mean there are other people in the world who would fall to their trick. They why waste time on someone who wouldn't? Am I missing something here?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 26, 2013)

Nothing. You are on right track.

The root of the problem is even if your number is registered with DND, Telecom Companies sells the list (including DND Numbers) to these 3rd parties / call centers etc.

TRAI needs to look at this thing strictly.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 26, 2013)

What do they get wasting their time on someone who wouldnt even bother. They just keep on trying trying and trying.


----------

